# NASSA to learn from the 1940s Railroads



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

The combined tractive effort from Union Pacific's Bigboy and Erie's triplex offer in excess of 295000 lbs. This is power of titanic proportions. See you on the moon (by coal)

http://youtu.be/5MIob5ruhpg









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

This would have helped in the third stage only on the way to the moon. NASA's Saturn V had a weight of approx 6 million pounds and a height of 363 feet.
Total *thrust* was 8.7 million pounds (Stage 1 = 7.5 million pounds, Stage 2 = 1 million pounds, *Stage 3* = 200,000 pounds). First launch Nov 9, 1967.

Cheers
Victor.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first started at the Botanic, there was a flat car with a Saturn rocket on it about a foot long. Since I was a space fan as a kid, I thought it was rather disappointing. I mentioned to Dave, "That car rather understates the magnitude of those Saturn rockets." I haven't seen that car since. I have stood next to the one at Huntsville. I guess our president, peace be upon him, prefers Russian rockets. Oops, did I say that?


----------

